# Nars Versus Mac Blushes



## blinkymei (May 17, 2008)

Okay, I hope I'm in the right forum... since I'm still trying to learn how to do makeup and stuff, I was wondering which blushes do you prefer and why (cost-wise, application, makes you break out [huge problem for me cuz I have oily/sensitive/acne prone skin])? I've heard that Nars is great but how about Mac? You can also discuss what you're favorite color is too... I'm trying to decide what to go for and I'm having the toughest time


----------



## Kuuipo (May 17, 2008)

You should try both brands out in person. Once I went NARS I never looked MAC in the blush department.....
both formulas are kind to oily, sensitive skin. Its a colour and texture issue, and for many people who shop at MAC-its a full service store so that promotes brand loyalty. MAC also brings new colours on the scene if you like change and trends. NARS only puts out a few new blushes every year because people who wear the NARS blushes often repurchase the same shades over and over.


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

I love them both.  Nars is more expensive but the quality is amazing.  My favourite is Orgasm & Crazed.  Orgasm is my second favourite blush of all time.

Nothing can top my Joyous from Mac.  I LOVE THAT blush.  I also really like Peachykeen, Melba, & Shy Beauty.

The pigmentation is awesome in both.  I would go to the store and swatch the ones that think look nice.  Maybe buy one from each and see what you prefer but most likely you would love both brands.


----------



## hunnybun (May 17, 2008)

Nars blushes are one of the few times I cheat on MAC.  I find the Nars quality to be so much better.  I feel like the powder is more finely milled and applies more smoothly and evenly.  It's true that Nars doesn't have as extensive of a color selection as MAC -- but I think they have ample choices for every shade range you're looking for.  My personal go-tos are Luster (warm golden color with a bit of peach, great when you want a neutral flush without drawing attention to your cheeks or making them pink), Angelica (cool pink, very bright in the pan, but creates that perfect pretty pink flush when applied) and the all time cult favorite, Orgasam (peach w/ subtle gold shimmer -- pretty much looks good with everything and super low maintenance to apply).  I have a ton of MAC blushes in all kinds of shades, but I find that I keep reaching for these three Nars colors again and again and that they are all I really need to keep me happy.  
Hope that helps!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 17, 2008)

I LOVE Nars blushes and own Sin, Crazed and Taj Mahal - the quality and pigment in them is amazing!! A lil' goes a long way.

I have loads of MAC blushers but have been completely overwhelmed by Crazed and Taj over the past couple of weeks. They seem to last longer on my skin than my MAC ones too. My skin is combo.

My fave MAC blushers are Loverush and Raizin.

I got MAC BP in Sweetness yesterday in the post so can't wait try this out!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 17, 2008)

Nars is effing amazing and lasts forever. My old Orgasm blush lasted me 2 years!


----------



## Kiseki (May 17, 2008)

I have both and I definitely prefer the NARS blushes, they're very pigmented but they have a sheerer finish to them allowing you to layer as desired without staining and still have that "from within" glow.

Pricier yes, but definitely better quality and their range of colors is quite sufficient in my opinion.


----------



## user79 (May 17, 2008)

I basically don't buy MAC blushes anymore, although that's what I started with. I prefer *Nars *& *Bobbi Brown* blushes now, I think the quality is _much _better. They are more pigmented and I really dislike all the sparkles and shit that MAC just looooves to put into their blushes. I prefer a matte or satin blush and then just add a highlight where I want it. The MAC blushes also seem to wear off faster on me and are so dusty in comparison to Nars & BB. I'd def check out both those lines, I think the quality of the blushes from both companies are very comparable. BB also makes wonderful cream blushes, better than the MAC ones by far. I guess it's a matter of preference but I'd rather invest in quality. Also, you can often find Nars blushes and stuff in swaps so that makes it a lot cheaper.

Strangely, my least fav blush from Nars is Orgasm!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 17, 2008)

Honestly, my all all time favourite NARS blusher is Luster. My least favourite is Orgasm. It only sells because of the name, if it was called Peachfizz no one would buy it.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 18, 2008)

I have Nars and Mac blushes and I definitely prefer Nars blushes..Sin is my favorite.


----------



## blinkymei (May 18, 2008)

Thanks ladies... this was very helpful, so I guess I'll be getting a Nars blush soon. I like the Orgasm color but not the gold glitter in it, which brings me to another question: as a starter, how do choose the color? I remembered watching a youtube video from askmemakeup and she recommended two colors of blushes, what do you guys do and think?


----------



## anshu7 (May 18, 2008)

what shade r u?


----------



## blinkymei (May 18, 2008)

it varies between NC 20 and 25


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 18, 2008)

If you have sensitive skin I suggest trying 1 of each because NARS and my sensitive skin unfortunately do not get along. I haven't had any trouble with MAC blushes though.


----------



## ilorietta (May 18, 2008)

I am NC25 and my fave NARS blusher is Deep Throat, to me the prettier version of Orgasm (I have it but DT is soooo much better!)


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 18, 2008)

I like both and I tend to wear my MAC blushes more. Probably because I love pinks, and both my NARS blushes are peachy. I think they are better quality than MAC, but I find it hard to shell out $25 for one blush. MAC's new Beauty Powder Blushes are amazing though, and I find those more comparable to NARS. I have sensitive acne-prone skin too, and neither MAC nor NARS breaks me out. As far as colors go, I think I'd go for something pretty neutral as a beginner, then branch out into other colors once you feel comfortable and have application down pat.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_Thanks ladies... this was very helpful, so I guess I'll be getting a Nars blush soon. I like the Orgasm color but not the gold glitter in it, which brings me to another question: as a starter, how do choose the color? I remembered watching a youtube video from askmemakeup and she recommended two colors of blushes, what do you guys do and think?_

 

GINA and GILDA are two powder NARS blushes that are peach like Orgasm but have no sparkles. Gilda is slightly deeper than Gina.


----------



## mreichert (May 18, 2008)

I prefer the Nars over MAC- yes, they are more pricey, but they last much longer. They apply very well and look more natural


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_Thanks ladies... this was very helpful, so I guess I'll be getting a Nars blush soon. I like the Orgasm color but not the gold glitter in it, which brings me to another question: as a starter, how do choose the color? I remembered watching a youtube video from askmemakeup and she recommended two colors of blushes, what do you guys do and think?_

 
Check out this very helpful thread:

http://specktra.net/f188/favorite-na...=favorite+nars


----------



## Nox (May 20, 2008)

I too prefer NARS blush (Orgasm) to the MAC variety.  MAC always makes me look like a chalk board, I don't know how else to describe that icky matte, flat color it gives me.


----------



## Abbytabby (May 20, 2008)

I also prefer Nars. Nars is was more pigmented, lasts longer on my skin (With Mac I sometimes need to reapply blush which I hate doing, this problem is even worse with the BPB's) and still look natural.


----------



## zabbazooey (May 20, 2008)

NARS all the way! I have Amour -- it's such a versatile, pretty color.

I also have Orgasm -- doesn't really show up. The MA told me it was actually supposed to be used as a highlighter!

MAC blushes don't last as long, and the texture is not as good, IMO.


----------



## blinkymei (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for all this helpful info! I was also wondering how many blushes does a beginner makeup user need?


----------



## Kiseki (May 22, 2008)

It really depends on what kind of looks you want to attain. To begin with, one or two should do just fine. I have MAC's Buff, NARS Orgasm, Albatross (highlighter) and Zen, Bobbi Brown's Pot Rouge's in Stonewashed Pink, Milk Chocolate and Blushed Rose. I'm mainly using the Pot Rouges these days.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_Thanks for all this helpful info! I was also wondering how many blushes does a beginner makeup user need?_

 
Something for everyday that looks fresh, clean, and something more dramatic for night that looks sophisticated without making you feel uncomfortable in it. Contour colours and highlighters are entirely optional. Some people like a couple casual blushes-one more bronzed and one more flushed looking. Every shade and colour are not necessary, the blush should flatter your complexion.


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_Thanks for all this helpful info! I was also wondering how many blushes does a beginner makeup user need?_

 
I started with just 1 blush, MAC Pink Swoon, and I used that forever but then I branched out. I'd recommend getting one peach and / or one pink blush, and then later you can get one that's a stronger more vibrant colour for special occasions. But 1 or 2 blushes is def enough to start off with!


----------



## anshu7 (May 23, 2008)

i agree start with one blush and get tht blush in the color of most natural flush (pink/peach/peachy pink) once u get the hang of it u can experiment with other colors.


----------



## patricia_nun (Jun 4, 2008)

*NARS VS MAC blushes*

What do you prefer? What do ya think?

I'm looking forward your answers, specially MA's answers.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: NARS VS MAC blushes*

I own both kinds of blushes and honestly I prefer NARS. The blushes are more pigmented and last longer. My personal favorite is Torrid, a peachy color on my NC35 skin.


----------



## goink (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: NARS VS MAC blushes*

NARS!
I own more MAC than NARS because I've just started getting into NARS.
NARS blushes are more pigmented. They blend better and last longer. I have combination skin and some MAC blushes do not last on me. I've met MAC blushes that changed colour on my cheeks, but never a NARS.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: NARS VS MAC blushes*

I prefer MACs.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: NARS VS MAC blushes*

NARS for sure. my first ever blush was NARS and ive loved them ever since. I have a few MAC blushes and i find that the beauty powder blushes are similar to  NARS foundatiions. Def if u have the money as they are a bit pricey invest in these.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: NARS VS MAC blushes*

I prefer Nars. I like how light it is.


----------



## patricia_nun (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: NARS VS MAC blushes*

Thank you all.

I'm gonna buy a few blushes. I've heard NARS' are more pigmented like you have told me. So probably I'll wait for MAC Sonic Chic collection and I'll decide.


----------

